# Red creek 6/8/2013



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Making another run up there on the 8th. We need a little bit of wet stuff before then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SweetC (Jan 25, 2013)

Definantly need some rain before I go again!!! Memorial Day weekend everyone left me Sunday morning bc they couldn't handle breathing anymore dust.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it was not that bad sunday ,a lot of folks left ,we stayed for the cmr race an sunday night ride , darn dave i will be in ar this weekend


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol Rick one of these times we will get to ride together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

